

Rep. Rush Holt Introduces "Surveillance State Repeal Act" - danso
http://holt.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1200&Itemid=18

======
mikhailt
It sounds too good to be true, which automatically means it will fail.

Wish I was joking about this...

